
Kickstarter: Jelly, the Smallest 4G Smartphone - TonnyGaric
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/jellyphone/jelly-the-smallest-4g-smartphone/
======
Arnt
Seems to be an update of this:
[https://www.amazon.com/fnord/dp/B013788QYI](https://www.amazon.com/fnord/dp/B013788QYI)

Small battery, small everything... if it's that cheap I'm going to order one
just to see whether I like it.

------
RachelF
Looks pretty thick, but for those of us who sit in front of computers all day,
this is what I want in a phone. Small and long battery life.

------
jmnicolas
Looks like the thickest 4G smartphone too.

